# Yorkshire Puddings



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 25, 2012)

Christmas Yorkshire puddings How to make recipe Thanksgiving Food - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2012)

I think I am going to have to makes some popovers now, filled with butter and jam! 

I am a big fan of Yorkshire pudding, we always made a large one using the beef drippings

``Them that eats the most pudding gets the most meat.`` 

Thanks, Bolas


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you tried Toad in the Hole Bea?
How To Make Toad In The Hole - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes, they are very good!

Also, Dutch babies.

I don't make a Sunday roast very often but, I do like to make a quick Yorkshire pudding if I have some meat and gravy to use up.  It seems a little more special than a  typical American hot roast beef sandwich.  Who am i kidding, now days the beef is more of a memory and it is usually roast pork or chicken!  It's all good!


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 25, 2012)

I love Toad in the Hole Bloas and I made it for the first time not long ago.  I wanted individual servings so I used two small cake tins with two fat sausages in each one.  Wish I had taken a picture, as it was really cool the way the batter poofed up around the rim of the pans.  Thanks for the reminder, I have to do it again soon.
I love the video, but for extra flavor I used bacon fat instead of oil.  The gravy is spot on as you say.     Yumm Ymm


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 16, 2012)

What has yorkshire puds got to do with Ethic foods - just curious!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 16, 2012)

I absolutely love Yorkshire pudding...now that I've unpacked the popover pan, they are on my bucket list of things to make again soon.


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> What has yorkshire puds got to do with Ethic foods - just curious!


Brits are an ethnic group or three.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 16, 2012)

I dont think of myself as ethnic!


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I dont think of myself as ethnic!


Well, you are, you just happen to be in the majority where you live.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 16, 2012)

Are we not all ethnic then? Some are the majority some in the minority?


----------



## Addie (May 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I dont think of myself as ethnic!


 
My first husband came from The Lakes District and I considered him ethnic. Although he had more of a Scottish brogue than an English accent.


----------



## taxlady (May 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Are we not all ethnic then? Some are the majority some in the minority?


Pretty much. Though some Yanks have such a mix it's kinda hard to say what their ethnicity would be.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Are we not all ethnic then? Some are the majority some in the minority?


 

Since this site is U.S. based, English cuisine is considered "ethnic". If this site originated in the U.K., than American cuisine (Louisiana crab cakes, dirty-water hot dogs, ad infinitum) would be considered "ethnic".  A cooking site originating in Thailand would consider BOTH of us "ethnic".

It's location; nothing else. You're making it sound like "ethnic" is a dirty word. It's not.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 16, 2012)

Which of my comments made ethnic sound like a dirty word ? I think just some of our conversations are lost in translation.  You mean I am in the minority because most of the members of the site are US based. If you were a member of a group mainly UK based I still wouldnt think of you as ethnic either.


----------



## Kayelle (May 16, 2012)

How I love the convenience of the internet when wondering about the answers to questions!

There's lots of interesting information about the subject here.......

Ethnic group - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


1 Terminology and definition
2 Conceptual history of ethnicity
2.1 "Ethnies" or ethnic categories
2.2 Approaches to understanding ethnicity
 
3 Ethnicity and race
4 Ethnicity and nation
5 Ethno-national conflict
6 Ethnicity in specific regions
6.1 United States
6.2 Europe
6.3 India
6.4 China
 
7 See also
8 Notes
9 References
10 External links


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> I dont think of myself as ethnic!



I'm from Montana, you Brits are a big part of my Ethnic heritage, a proud part of my Ethnic heritage.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 17, 2012)

Here in the sleepy hamlet of Los Angeles Yorkshire pudding usually means just one thing: a kind of bread prominently featuring juices from roasted beef.

Sleep beckons but I hope tomorrow I can post some sort of recipe. I've cooked it many times and it is very excellent when served with roasted beef.

Not that I have any authority in things Yorkshire-ish.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 17, 2012)

Anyhoo, not a problem am sure we are all v proud of our heritage and our countries I know I am. 

I love Yorkshire Puds, much harder to master these days as I have to make gluten free ones but with a little patience it does work. Cant beat a good yorkshire pud with roast beef or a nice toad in the hole.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 17, 2012)

Okay here's the Yorkshire pudding recipe I'm familiar with. Keep in mind that I'm just a L.A. dude who has never been to UK, although much of my family tree came from there.

I Googled the recipe to refresh my memory because I have no record of how I made it. But it's not all that hard. The recipes differ in amounts and proportions but they generally go like this:

flour
eggs
milk
a pinch of salt
and the most important part: beef drippings!

First you mix up the batter ingredients except for the beef drippings, then pour it into a large pan or casserole dish (maybe oiled or greased to keep the bread from sticking). It is a thin batter, way thinner than bread batter, maybe about the thickness of pancake batter. Then you take a generous amount of beef drippings including fat and bits and everything and swirl it into the batter. More beef drippings is IMO better than less beef drippings. The exact amount of swirling is an art. If you mix it up completely uniform then it's totally wrong. Some of the beef drippings need to get swirled into the interior of the batter but should be in a random way and barely mixed, and some of the beef drippings should be floating on top. The finished Yorkshire pudding is supposed to be a little bit greasy.

Then you bake it in your oven--30 minutes at 450 degrees?--until it's done and serve it hot, with the roast beef (preferably prime rib roast). You cut it into pie shaped slices. The part in the middle sinks down, the part around the edge is usually fluffy, and the browning varies throughout. The rustic appearance is part of the allure. (IMO) Some parts of the middle are supposed to be higher, other parts lower, non-uniform thickness.

That's the way my favorite restaurant made Yorkshire pudding when I first encountered it and I've never had better. I have no idea how they cooked it but in later years when I began cooking my own recipe it turned out fairly similar.

One of these days I'll cook it several times and get the amounts and proportions of ingredients right.

One question: It always annoyed me that I didn't have the beef drippings until the roast was done, and the baking generally takes about perhaps 30 minutes at 450 degrees, but by that time the beef has cooled too long.

I've sometimes thought to make a prime rib roast and save all the juices, freeze them, and then next time I make a prime rib roast I can overlap the last 30 minutes of cooking the roast and making the Yorkshire pudding at the same time. And then I save the juices from that prime rib roast for the next time.

So is this anything like the Yorkshire pudding served in Yorkshire?


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 18, 2012)

Yeah thats pretty much it Greg. Although for a roast dinner, I would serve individual puddings, but making a big one and cutting it up is fine too (a big one with sausages in is toad in the hole). I just use hot oil, not necessarily beef dripping and that works too. Lots of people swear by cold mix, hot oil, hot oven.  Yorkshire puddings hang around and reheat ok too.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 18, 2012)

You guys have me DROOLING!!!  I haven't had a bone-in Prime Rib Roast in DECADES.  Have boneless once in awhile when dining out (have yet to come across a restaurant that regularly serves bone-in), but since it's just the two of us, haven't cooked one in a long while.

My mother used to make an absolutely to-die-for bone-in Prime Rib Roast with Yorkshire Pudding.  I seem to remember her doing them in large muffin tins so they came out sort of like Popovers.  Boy were they delicious - dense but light at the same time, & full of beefy goodness.


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2012)

Bacardi1 said:


> You guys have me DROOLING!!!  I haven't had a bone-in Prime Rib Roast in DECADES.  Have boneless once in awhile when dining out (have yet to come across a restaurant that regularly serves bone-in), but since it's just the two of us, haven't cooked one in a long while.
> 
> My mother used to make an absolutely to-die-for bone-in Prime Rib Roast with Yorkshire Pudding.  I seem to remember her doing them in large muffin tins so they came out sort of like Popovers.  Boy were they delicious - dense but light at the same time, & full of beefy goodness.



Just the two of us also Bacardi, but I do bone in Prime Rib Roast often.  The secret is to roast one with just one bone.  When I find PR on sale I slice them into individual roasts of one bone and freeze.  To keep it "standing" in the pan, I run a bamboo skewer through the roast with the ends of the skewer resting on the pan edges.  Cut off the bone, and slice in half, that way you each get an outside cut.  The law is that the bone belongs to the cook. 

As for making Toad in the Hole, bacon grease is a flavorful, although non healthy replacement for the oil.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Just the two of us also Bacardi, but I do bone in Prime Rib Roast often.  The secret is to roast one with just one bone.  When I find PR on sale I slice them into individual roasts of one bone and freeze.  To keep it "standing" in the pan, I run a bamboo skewer through the roast with the ends of the skewer resting on the pan edges.  Cut off the bone, and slice in half, that way you each get an outside cut.  The law is that the bone belongs to the cook.
> 
> As for making Toad in the Hole, bacon grease is a flavorful, although non healthy replacement for the oil.



That is a great idea!

I only cook a standing rib every couple of years because I can't use such a large roast.  

I never thought of erecting scaffolding on a smaller roast.  

I need to give this a try!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 18, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yeah thats pretty much it Greg. Although for a roast dinner, I would serve individual puddings, but making a big one and cutting it up is fine too (a big one with sausages in is toad in the hole). I just use hot oil, not necessarily beef dripping and that works too. Lots of people swear by cold mix, hot oil, hot oven.  Yorkshire puddings hang around and reheat ok too.


Okay thanks for the feedback! I was a bit nervous posting because this is an ethnic recipe from a region I've never visited, so all I know about it is eating it in local restaurants which may or may not be authentic.

Perhaps the restaurant made pie sized Yorkshire puddings because it was easier to do in mass. I enjoyed it this way, in some ways it resembled pizza in form. I could pick it up and nibble part of the center or part of the edge.

The beef drippings gave it a delicious beefy flavor!



Kayelle said:


> Just the two of us also Bacardi, but I do bone in Prime Rib Roast often.  The secret is to roast one with just one bone.  When I find PR on sale I slice them into individual roasts of one bone and freeze.  To keep it "standing" in the pan, I run a bamboo skewer through the roast with the ends of the skewer resting on the pan edges.  Cut off the bone, and slice in half, that way you each get an outside cut.  The law is that the bone belongs to the cook.



I used to do much the same thing. I'd buy prime rib roasts when on sale and look for 4-bone roasts, then I'd cut them in half for two 2-bone roasts, freeze one and cook the other. It made a nice dinner for two big eaters, both bone-in end pieces. For some reason I always got a nice crust and medium rare inside, just how I like it.


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> That is a great idea!
> 
> I only cook a standing rib every couple of years because I can't use such a large roast.
> 
> ...



I don't know if you've ever used this method Bea, but it works perfectly for even a one bone Prime Rib, as long as the instructions are followed *exactly*.

Perfect Prime Rib - Easiest Prime Rib Recipe Ever! - Holiday Prime Rib of Beef - YouTube


----------



## mcduff1979 (Nov 15, 2016)

also good to remember that Yorkshire pudding can also be a desert, as my Yorkshire pudding recipe book suggests.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 15, 2016)

Don't know if you realize *mcduff* - this thread is from 2012.  Whether or not you realized I'm grateful that you commented - I might have missed this.  

One Rib Standing - Wow - thank guys, can hardly wait to try.  IF it ever comes on sale. 

How do you serve it as a dessert?  With what?


----------



## mcduff1979 (Nov 15, 2016)

you  add chocolate chips in it or fruit..

Yorkshire pudding vanilla ice cream and caramel | Good Food Channel

or 

Mars Bar Yorkshire Pudding

or even

Yorkshire Pudding Profiteroles


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 16, 2016)

Ahhh!  I guess if the pudding/popovers are made with vegie oil, you could even put in a drop of vanilla?  Or is the oven to high.  Is there a limit to the heat a flavouring can take? 

So used to using pan drippings or lard - it was/is hard to imagine dessert - but looky there! Anything is possible if you put your mind to it!  Thanks!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Nov 16, 2016)

Gravy Queen said:


> Yeah thats pretty much it Greg. Although for a roast dinner, I would serve individual puddings, but making a big one and cutting it up is fine too (a big one with sausages in is toad in the hole). I just use hot oil, not necessarily beef dripping and that works too. Lots of people swear by cold mix, hot oil, hot oven.  Yorkshire puddings hang around and reheat ok too.



My mom was from Barrow in Furnace in the north of England.  My father's family was from Germany but I have no idea where in Germany.  Mom often made roast beef and Yorkshire pudding  when we had a dinner party.

I made it once way back when I didn't know how to cook and amazingly it was absolute perfection!

I didn't know that the puddings could be reheated successfully.  That's great news since I only cook for myself.  I will make it again soon...perhaps for Christmas.


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2016)

On the rare occasions I have made Yorkshire Pudding, I made it right in the roasting pan with the drippings. I have also used the recipe for Pop Overs. A big favorite of my daughter and her hubby! When I gave her the recipe for them, she was shocked by how simple they are to make.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 21, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Yes, they are very good!
> 
> Also, Dutch babies.
> 
> I don't make a Sunday roast very often but, I do like to make a quick Yorkshire pudding if I have some meat and gravy to use up.  It seems a little more special than a  typical American hot roast beef sandwich.  Who am i kidding, now days the beef is more of a memory and it is usually roast pork or chicken!  It's all good!


According to food magazines, TV programmes, pubs serving food, etc., "yorkies" are eaten with anything you fancy these days, not just beef.


----------

